# Good Luck on Exams!



## 16712 (Apr 25, 2007)

My IBS-D has been acting up because I'm stressed with exams coming. I wanted to say good luck to everyone because I know that no matter what type of IBS you have, the stress probably isn't helping. Anyway, good luck on your exams! We'll get through this!


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Agent







So fully aware here too of how difficult it is to be under stress and to try to do reasonably well both health-wise and in the exams -- just been there! Take care and good luck to you and to everyone who is facing finals!


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Yes, good luck to everyone who has exams.The last 9 years of my life I've had exams in May and June and the spring has been overshadowed by revising. Last year I spent months frantically re-reading books for my finals and got addicted to Mayo Gold dark chocolate at the same time! (Not sure if it was stress or chocolate overload that made my IBS worse at revision time







)One of the reasons I chose my MA course is that it has NO exams so I'm free for the first spring since 1998!Remember it will all be over soon!


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Wow, Sukie, NO exams! For all your MA courses? That's wild! Good for you! (says she enviously







)Again, wishing everybody best of luck, and like Sukie said, it'll be all over soon!


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

good luck everyone! I thankfully finished today. I was lucky this semester - although I did have a few presentations which really stressed me out in the IBS department, I didn't have any multiple-hour exams. Many were just given on the last day of class so they were just an hour or 75 minutes, like a regular class time. The ones that weren't were still just a regular exam length. Or final papers. I'm thankful for that!


----------



## 16712 (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks so much for all the replies, I just love this community! I don't feel alone in IBS anymore. I think I come here every single day. I had a presentation today, and I think my partner & I did really well. I won't find out until next week though. In another class I had an exam today and I *know* that I aced it!I still had D a few times today, but overall, I feel great.Sukie: Mmmm, dark chocolate. I'm eating some right now! Good luck with your MA!Cherrie: Thanks for replying! As far as doing well both in health and in school, I'm trying to cooperate with my body, instead of competing with it for who gets to be boss.lynnie: I prefer papers as well, because I can do them in the privacy of my home at my own pace. (and I can go to the bathroom as often as I need!)


----------



## 16789 (Mar 26, 2007)

I find it helps to tell myself it's just a piece of paper, and the grade is just a number. I use breathing exercises when I can't control being nervous. I also tell myself, that I may not have a 4.0 but I have a condition that interferes so much with my life so even getting through college as an average student is a feat that I should be proud of. I could have just dropped out and sat at home to feel sorry for myself, but I'm trying to function, so a few bad/mediocre grades shouldn't matter to me, at least I tried.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Good thinking, Agent! Ali, exactly! I mean, I just got done with my final oral exam and the final revision of my thesis -- although a couple of my committee members wasn't that much impressed with the thesis, I think I'm not going to punish myself with what they think of it anymore -- I've made through this whole painful process and did it to the best of my ability and I am proud of what I've written in there. So what, if they expected me to do better than what I have? Me too think that if we've tried our best, that's what counts... I may not be *the* best, but I've tried *my* best.Best of everything to you all!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

Absolutely - all the best to anybody sitting exams - my lad Jack is currently doing his GCSEs and of course the weather is lovely!!!! All the best to everyone.Sue


----------

